# Wie gefällt euch die neue Webseite?



## B3N (21. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem die neue Version von BLASC am 16.10.2005 released wurde, haben wir auch  gleich das Layout der Webseite überarbeitet und in Punkto Lesbarkeit und Übersicht noch mal ordentlich was geändert. Nun möchten wir gern wissen wie ihr die Änderungen findet, eure Stimme ist und wichtig! Stimmt ab und hinterlasst uns euren Kommentar dazu. Für konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge haben wir natürlich auch ein Ohr!


----------



## LaserLock (21. Oktober 2005)

etwas fehlt noch eine übersicht der jeweiligen trainer, für berufe usw..


----------



## Bogentod (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

finde das neue Webseite echt großartig und gut gelungen.
Und die kleinen Fehler die der Profiler noch hat, werdet ihr auch schnellstmöglich beheben können. benutze BLASC schon eine Weile und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## JokerGermany (21. Oktober 2005)

Erstmal ist alles super, doch könntet ihr, wie bei Alkzahn, auch dazu schreiben wer der Questgeber ist?
Dann sind manche Quests nicht als Vorquest verkoppelt, was sie eigentlcih sind:
Das hier z.B.:
http://www.blasc.de/?q=1452
ist das Vorquest zu:
http://www.blasc.de/?q=1475

Des weiteren wäre es möglich für Quests, wo die Items nicht gedroppt werden, sondern irgendwo liegen, wie z.B:
http://www.blasc.de/?q=4290
den Lageort anzuzeigen?


----------



## B3N (21. Oktober 2005)

> Erstmal ist alles super, doch könntet ihr, wie bei Alkzahn, auch dazu schreiben wer der Questgeber ist?



Steht bereits auf unserer ToDo - Liste




> Dann sind manche Quests nicht als Vorquest verkoppelt, was sie eigentlcih sind:
> Das hier z.B.:
> http://www.blasc.de/?q=1452
> ist das Vorquest zu:
> http://www.blasc.de/?q=1475



Wird geprüft.



> Des weiteren wäre es möglich für Quests, wo die Items nicht gedroppt werden, sondern irgendwo liegen, wie z.B:
> http://www.blasc.de/?q=4290
> den Lageort anzuzeigen?



Objekte werden zwar schon ausgewertet von uns, allerdings haben wir noch keine Zuweisung vergeben, aber auch hierfür haben wir bereits eine Lösung.


----------



## Hustla (21. Oktober 2005)

ich willn keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Oktober 2005)

Hustla schrieb:
			
		

> ich willn keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustla (21. Oktober 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Regnor (22. Oktober 2005)

wär ja von der sache her nicht schlecht wenn die leute die mit "verbesserungswürdig" gestimmt haben eventuell hier auch vorschläge anbringen was wir denn verbessern sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qramf (22. Oktober 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> wär ja von der sache her nicht schlecht wenn die leute die mit "verbesserungswürdig" gestimmt haben eventuell hier auch vorschläge anbringen was wir denn verbessern sollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meckern ist eben einfach als konstruktiv zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: ich haette herausragend "angekreuzt"

was mir da aber dann doch grad noch einfaellt: die werbe-banner mit sound nervern DERMASSEN. laesst sich wohl aber kaum umgehen


----------



## B3N (22. Oktober 2005)

qramf schrieb:
			
		

> meckern ist eben einfach als konstruktiv zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kleiner Tip - Firefox mit Adblock und einfach die Ad-Adresse blocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bssst  :wink:


----------



## qramf (22. Oktober 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip - Firefox mit Adblock und einfach die Ad-Adresse blocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



firefox sowieso... hab nun adblock installiert. kannst du mir verraten was ich da wo eintragen muss?

hab dank


----------



## Gnorga (24. Oktober 2005)

ich kann auch nur lobenswerte worte finden super seite und super schnelle admins die klasse reagieren auf fragen im forum ect.   weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (25. Oktober 2005)

Eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen^^

Könntet ihr bitte kennzeichnen, welche Quest für welche Fraktion ist?

Z.b. wäre es toll, wenn man auf Quests klickt, dann auf Blackrocktiefen und man dann erst gefragt wird, ob Horde oder Allianz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann würde noch gut Sein wenn angezeigt wird, bei welcher Fraktion man Rufpunkte bekommt für das Quest. (Ich versuche mir z.B. als Zwerg gerade einen Nachtsäbler zu besorgen^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das alles sind nur Vorschläge keine Forderungen! Nicht, das ich gleich gefragt werde, ob ich nicht ein bisschen Viel verlange^^)

Danke


----------



## Gardi (25. Oktober 2005)

da ich blasc nich nutze will ich liebern einen keks^^


aber ich erwäge des prog mal zu saugen... hab aber schiss das ihr meine privaten akten, vids und pics ausspiioniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (25. Oktober 2005)

Gardi schrieb:
			
		

> da ich blasc nich nutze will ich liebern einen keks^^
> aber ich erwäge des prog mal zu saugen... hab aber schiss das ihr meine privaten akten, vids und pics ausspiioniert!
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Keks hab ich ja bereits oben verteilt. Und was deine Angst angeht, da kann ich dir von abhelfen. Das Programm wird ja von Regnor, Crowley und mir entwickelt und wir stehen alle mit unserem Namen dafür das damit keine persönliche Daten ausgelesen werden. Zudem - was wollten wir damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und falls zu Fragen zu BLASC bzw. der Funktionsweise hast, kannst du mir auch gerne eine PM hier im Forum schicken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dao (25. Oktober 2005)

wo ist der punkt ich finds kacke .. vorher wars besser !? ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde dieses neue system hier extrem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Posts in this topic
 Gardi   Interview mit Venack   Heute, 08:26
  Zeno   Gardi hat ein Mikro und und Soundtools gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Heute, 09:49
  Hellchaos   hrhr sehr geil......vor allem als er das mit dem r...   Heute, 09:55
  Gardi   Ich verweigere die Aussage!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Heute, 10:45
  Hustla   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Heute, 12:45
  Polaroid   höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Heute, 13:13
  Gardi   oy hab dir ne pm geschickt... warum antwortest ...   Heute, 14:01


naja ich fand das vorher besser das man alle posts gesehen hat und nicht so ein art stammbaum war..


----------



## B3N (25. Oktober 2005)

dao schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der punkt ich finds kacke .. vorher wars besser !? ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub du hast dich hier im Forum vertan. Es geht hier um die Webseite www.blasc.de und nicht um das Forum (RPG24) hier. Zudem wurde am Forum nix geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das was du da beschreibst hört sich für mich nach der "LowFi" Version an.

http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/l...rsion/index.php

Versuchs mal hier mit:

http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/

Die "LowFi" Version ist ein Feature des Boards für Leute die nur Text wollen und das ganze als Baum aufgelistet.


----------



## B3N (25. Oktober 2005)

@JokerGermany

Keine Sorge, wir lesen alle Vorschläge und schauen was Sinn macht und was nicht und wenn ja - wie wir es am besten Umsetzen bzw. es sich überhaupt umsetzen lässt ohne größere Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bocholter (26. Oktober 2005)

Halllo, 
wünsche mir noch berichte über  den Angelberuf,

Gruss  Bocholter (Onyxia) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaserLock (30. Oktober 2005)

nett wärs auch wenn bei die berufe der skill daneben stehen würde mit dem man das jeweilige machen bwz lernen kann falls sowas geht


----------



## Polaroid (30. Oktober 2005)

Wo is mein Keks?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ripperjack (30. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

ich finde eure Seite sehr gut. Muss mal ganz ehrlich zugeben das ich ohne euch mich bei einigen Quest immer noch im Kreis drehen würde, wäre das nicht www.buffed.de gewesen. Ganz großen Respekt an alle die dabei helfen das diese Seite immer läuft. Im Namen einiger die ich kenne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANKE EUCH


----------



## Nijota (30. Oktober 2006)

Erst einmal dickes Lob an die Macher der Seite hier.

Nach der Verwunderung eines Tages als ich auf blasc.de wollte und mir so was grau-blaues in die Augen kam hab ich ein paar mal was ueber 'Werbesch#%@' geflucht und versucht neu zu laden aber dann festgestellt, hey das ist ja ein ganz neues Portal.

Schnell hab ich mich auch an den etwas neutraleren Auftritt (farbmaessig) gewohnt, bin aber im allgemeinen eher der Freund von contentbezogenem Layout.

Schoen find ich die neue gute Strukturierung im Hauptmenue. Endlich eine gute Set-Uebersicht.
Wobei ich die Suche vorher in der Aufteilung nach Spieler/Char suche und NPC/Quest/..... besser fand.
Bei der Gegenstandssuche hoffe ich auch darauf bald mal gezielter (+heal, +int usw) aussuchen zu koennen.

Wie auch schon in anderen Beitraegen kommentiert halte ich eine Ueberarbeitung der Gast-kommentare oder zumindes eine Meldefunktion fuer sehr wichtig. (oder einfach einen "HUNTERITEM" Filter)
Weil sowas wie HIER sollte man melden koennen.
[edit] ca 10 spam Beitraege mit links zu Urlaubs-  Sex- Crapseiten geloescht, thx. [/edit]

Was ich in dem Thread schon mal angesprochen habe faende ich einen aktuellen Questlog im Charakter-Planer echt fuer sinnvoll.
(ok ueber eine damit verknuepfte Suche nach Questpartner auf seinem eigenen Realm kann man ja auch mal nachdenken)

Die Angabe zu dem Questgebe in der Questbeschreibung ist schon angesprochen worden aber Koennte man sowas nicht auch etwas konsequenter in der Art der Questreihe (in der Gebiets-uebersicht mit den Pfeilen) machen?

(noch'n edit) 
Ist es moeglich die angelegten Crit werte sich anzeigen zu lassen?
Crit Heilung/Cast/Melee/Fernkampf

Dies sind nur so ein paar Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind ansonsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fuer Blasc (aehmm BUFFED.de)


----------



## Roran (30. Oktober 2006)

Polaroid schrieb:


> Wo is mein Keks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nijota schrieb:


> Wie auch schon in anderen Beitraegen kommentiert halte ich eine Ueberarbeitung der Gast-kommentare oder zumindes eine Meldefunktion fuer sehr wichtig. (oder einfach einen "HUNTERITEM" Filter)
> Weil sowas wie HIER sollte man melden koennen.



Ich hab mal das schlimmste da gelöscht,
da wir Admins / Mods die Datenbanka uch nutzenl
löschen wir wenn so einen mist finden das dann raus.


----------



## Rascal (31. Oktober 2006)

Also beim Aschebringer wär ich ja für "Alle Selektieren" und Löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (31. Oktober 2006)

Mach doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (31. Oktober 2006)

Weiss nicht... sind die Guten Kommentare gut genug, es nich zu tun?

Mal ne andere Frage: Ist die Umfrage schon geschlossen, hab ich keine Berechtigung, oder einfach was auf den Augen? Finde weder ne möglichkeit abzustimmen, noch mir die Resultate anzeigen zu lassen...


----------



## memoli73 (31. Oktober 2006)

So im großen und im ganzen ist die Seite besser als vorher.... die ladezeiten haben sich verkürzt, und es ist alles viel übersichtlicher geworden... 
Ich wünsche euren Team noch viel Erfolg und Spaß bei der weiterentwicklung!!


----------

